# Martial Power



## Rommel (Mar 19, 2003)

After doing a search on the internet I came across the following at http://www.girevikmagazine.com/seven/gear7.htm Has anyone purchased this system and can do a review?


----------



## ECYili (Mar 25, 2003)

Rommel

  Are you talking about Pavel's Russian Kettlebell?  If so then I and a few other of my friends use the kettlebell.  We are seeing great results with his program.  We our also having a discussion about kettlebell in the general section of this forum, the title of the thread is fitness for martial arts.  You can find more information about all of Pavel's programs at www.dragondoor.com

  I hope this helps.

 dan


----------



## Rommel (Mar 25, 2003)

Dan,

Thanks for the reply. I was referring to the video series of exercises from the seminar he did in Arkansas. Pavel does teach the Kettlebell system, but these exercises seem to be similar to systema or ROSS.

Here is the direct link:

http://www.dragondoor.com/vs8.html


----------



## ECYili (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not very familur with systema and ROSS but your probably right about them being simular to KB.  Pavel was a member of the special forces in Russia.

If you know what the seminar was about maybe you'll be able to find out the information source or be able to purchase the book or video it was based on on the dragon site.  Sorry I couldn't be more help.  

Dan


----------



## Erkki (Mar 27, 2003)

I've heard great things about that video set and plan on getting it someday.  Basically, Pavel shows little 'tweaks' you can use to generate more power in your strikes.  He also shows exercises that can be used to build that power.

I was fortunate enough to have Pavel demo his striking technique (which he shows on the Martial Power tape set) when I was in Seattle.  Basically, he put his hand on my chest (his elbow was locked out) and did what he called 'creating a wedge' between me and the ground at his feet (basically, he found the sweet spot of alignment of his body).  He then rotated his hips explosively and drove me back a couple of feet (basically, it was fajing).  He's very powerful, I can tell you that.

The techniques are probably nothing new to MAists, but Pavel has a way of explaining it that us westerners can understand more easily.  I am, however, very interested in the exercises that Pavel teaches.  Pavel knows his stuff (and knows how to teach it) and with the amount of knowledge I gained at his Seattle seminars, I'm sure this tape set is well worth it.


----------



## Rommel (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks for the great explanation of your first hand account with Pavel. From your description I am now also itching to get the series.

The fact that you heard great things about the series says a lot about them. I only wish they were also on DVD as I need to save the space.


----------



## Erkki (Mar 27, 2003)

It is my understanding that DVDs are in the works.  If you can wait, they should be out within the year.


----------

